# Giveaway: Milwaukee M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Tower Light on ContractorTalk!



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct5F8ygdeBs

Enter the Milwaukee M12™ ROCKET™ Dual Power Giveaway Now!
https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/giveaway-milwaukee-m12-rocket-dual-power-tower-light-412775/


----------

